# Sarbloh Granth



## m1stikalbo1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sat Shri Akal

I was recently browsing through the old rehat namas on a differnet website, and I came across the 'Sarbloh Granth', as mentioned in the introduction to the different rehat namas. 

This was not the first time I have heard about it. Apparently, this is a separate Granth which is not easily accessible, or is kept away from general public.

Does anyone know more about this Granth? Why was it not included with the Guru Granth Sahib? 

I don't mean to show ignorance here, its just that this is all I have read online (i.e. separate Granth, away from main public). Any words would be helpful.

Sat Shri Akal


----------



## drkhalsa (Apr 28, 2006)

Dear Khalsa ji 

Sarabloh Granth gramth is considered by Nihang singhs as writing of Dasam Patshah Guru Gobind Singh JI 
Infact they give it same respect as other two granths i.e  Sri Guru Granth Sahib and Dasam Granth .
It is said to be held as secret by nihang singh as they claim it to be source of Beer -Ras ( Warior Spirit) and was aditional advantage to fighting singhs of the time , so the reason to be kept secret 
But as agreed by Curent head of Nihangs Baba Santa Singh it has been published and made freely available to the public 

Anyway you can find more info from other singhs on this site and also http://www.sarbloh.info


Jatinder Singh


----------



## m1stikalbo1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sat Shri Akal,

Dr. Khalsa ji. Thanks for your reply. I was also wondering why was it not included in the Guru Granth Sahib? I mean to think about it logically, if all Sikhs were expected to become Khalsa, and if Sarbloh Granth is also for the Khalsa, then why separate Granths?


----------



## drkhalsa (Apr 28, 2006)

Dear Khalsa Ji 

Well I cant say that I have the answer or I am in position to convince someone about the various reason 
But with Akal 's grace or what ever you can say these question dont trouble me too much as they used to do in the past

Well my answer is that Dasam Guruji Dhan Sri Guru Gobind Singh JI has not inlcuded  any of their own Bani in Sri Guru Granth Sahib due to reason well known to Akal only  with this I would also like to remind you about the Nitnem Bani JAP Sahib is also not in Sri Guru Granth Sahib but was recorded sepreately and later on complied into Dasam Granth By the Gursikhs

So for the same reason the bani of Sarabloh Granth could have been recorded sepreately 
well said so I not sure myself that whether Sarabloh Granth is ban i of Dasam Guru ji , but from various source like some friends like Vijaydeep Singh who have themselves read this granth , I have been lead to believe that it is bani of Dasam Guru Ji .

well still the best way I would recomend to you is that study it yourself if you feel like before making any assumption about it .


May  Akal Bless and Guide us All


Jatinder Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 29, 2006)

Gurfateh

Well das can say that Guru had one Granth of say 7 Mann lost in river Sarsa.so to let the volume be less and idfernt Granth be handy for moving Preachers and Warriers did Guru made differnt Granths and did not include it in Guru Granth Sahib.Das still doubt that Bani of Ninth Master was included by Tenth master of Ninth Master himself in Guru Granth Sahib.

Sarbloh Granth can be obtained by chater Singh jivan Singh but it is published by Budhadal.Das has a copy of it.Some part are of historical importance while man are of just to boil blodd with tunes and not big meaning.
time of writing is after leaving Anandpur Saihb to end at Nanded.

Oldest copy is in Nanded,As per bhai Amritpal Singh ji of Amritworld.com,Sarbloh Granth initial was not made to Prakash but Nihungs later did it.Had a copy of it been in Punjab perhpas it could have been inclued in Dasham Granth.

Father of all is Guru Granth Sahib ji and two others can be understood in the light of the same.And they can also help us to understand some refreances in Guru Granth Sahib Ji.


----------



## m1stikalbo1 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sat Shri Akal,

Thank you Dr. Khalsa and Vijaydeep Singh ji, I am gonna look up for a copy of the two Granths, as I am intrigued to learn more.

Waheguru


----------



## max314 (Jun 2, 2006)

Just remember that the Tenth Master deemed only the Guru Granth Sahib as a Guru.

"Granth" means "compilation", and none the other granths (including the Dassam Granth) are to be followed as the Guru Granth.


----------

